# 9.1r support the network port of ASUA P8B75-V motherboard?



## lcy66 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi, everyone:
I have installed 9.1r on the ASUS P8B75-V board machine, the integrate network port re0 looks is well(dmesg), but it do not work, if I install centos6.3 on the machine, it is fine.


----------



## lcy66 (Dec 16, 2012)

have resolved. Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2012)

Please explain how the problem was resolved for the benefit of others with the same problem.


----------

